# Costa Rica pictures



## nathalie (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## nathalie (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Wendy (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome photos! That Trigonidium is cool and I love the 'spider' with the furry blue legs. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2015)

Beautiful photos, Nathalie.


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2015)

As always Nathalie, you find the most interesting subjects
for your photographs and then make them special. I love
all the pics, but am drawn to the cute photo of the monkey.
It looks like you had a very nice vacation.


----------



## nathalie (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes Abax , I had a good vacation ...lol
Thank Everybody


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Sep 14, 2015)

Nathalie, I love your photos. Wonderful!




Wendy said:


> .....I love the 'spider' with the furry blue legs. :clap:



Shudder!!! Okay....that's it! You no longer get to be my friend! oke:

Actually, since you like it so much, you can buy one of those blue furry legged critters here: http://http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/news.php


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your photos. We want more!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 15, 2015)

These are great.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, I love the arachnid as well.


----------



## emydura (Sep 15, 2015)

Wonderful photos Nathalie.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2015)

Very interesting, Ty!


----------



## nathalie (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## fibre (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos! My favorite is the black and white monkey.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice pictures, as always. My wife would die at the sight of that tarantula.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 18, 2015)

really nice photos - thanks!


----------

